

Previewing Meteor's new rendering engine: Using jQuery UI Sortable - avital
http://www.meteor.com/blog/2013/09/13/previewing-meteors-new-rendering-engine-using-jquery-ui-sortable

======
avital
OP here. I love getting to work on these problems every day. If building these
kinds of systems is your thing, drop me a line at avital@meteor.com.

